# $100k/month, family of 4, will it work?



## homdel

Hi folks, I am currently in US. Just been offered HKD1.2M/year + 18% bonus. We are a family of 4--me, my wife kids of 10 and 7. Not sure this is good money for us in HK. Also, can we find a decent apartment in HK for $30K/month? $20K? Thanks a bunch in advance!


----------



## dunmovin

homdel said:


> Hi folks, I am currently in US. Just been offered HKD1.2M/year + 18% bonus. We are a family of 4--me, my wife kids of 10 and 7. Not sure this is good money for us in HK. Also, can we find a decent apartment in HK for $30K/month? $20K? Thanks a bunch in advance!


go for it but keep the bonus to pay anual income tax, negociate for medical insurance, and education fees for the kids. HK$ 30,000 willl get you a reasonable place on the island, but you'll double or treble the space if you go further out(for HK$ 24,000 we had a semi... three floors and a roof terrace, two car parking spaces and a 700 square foot garden


----------



## homdel

your place sounds fantastic to me. do you mind sharing what the location was? BTW, my offices will be in TST, right off MTR.


----------



## dunmovin

homdel said:


> your place sounds fantastic to me. do you mind sharing what the location was? BTW, my offices will be in TST, right off MTR.


it was in a small village in the clearwater bay area Ng Fai tin, very close to Little Palm Beach (favoured by lots of diving schools) 5 or 6 min drive to Tsuen Kwan O and 10 or 15 minutes would get you to TST on the MTR


----------



## dunmovin

the actual location of where we lived can be found on google earth 22 ,18'75.65 n, 114, 17'07 e


----------



## homdel

Thank you so much for the info. It does look like a fantastic place to live!


----------



## dunmovin

homdel said:


> Thank you so much for the info. It does look like a fantastic place to live!


it's within a 10 minute drive to Sai Kung and some of the best seafood restaurants and if you go to Hebehaven 101, Tell Sean, willie advised you to go


----------



## homdel

Thank you so much Dunmovin. I definitely will if I ever make it there. Fingers crossed things will work out---negotiation still under way


----------



## dunmovin

homdel said:


> Thank you so much Dunmovin. I definitely will if I ever make it there. Fingers crossed things will work out---negotiation still under way


are you a diver by any chance? My pal Ginger Ayers is one of the best qualified diving instructors in Asia. Top rated with British sub aqua club. an ex commando and royal marine he knows his stuff


----------



## homdel

Unfortunately not. But thanks for the info. I do still have another question regarding moving to HK. I have been wondering why you advised me to ask for medical insurance. Isn't everyone in HK covered by public health care? What's the medical insurance for?


----------



## stephenkit

homdel said:


> Hi folks, I am currently in US. Just been offered HKD1.2M/year + 18% bonus. We are a family of 4--me, my wife kids of 10 and 7. Not sure this is good money for us in HK. Also, can we find a decent apartment in HK for $30K/month? $20K? Thanks a bunch in advance!


Hi there! I would say HKD1.2M/year should be good for a family of 4. And for paying $30K/month, you can get a about 1,000 sq ft apartment, which is not too far from Central (about 15mins by taking subway). It depends on where do you work. If you work in Central, I recommend you to look at the apartments in Olympican City.


----------



## homdel

Thanks Stephenkit. My office will be in TST and I am thinking about somewhere away from the hustle and bustle. I am looking at NT. Any place you would recommend?


----------



## stephenkit

It will be a little bit far, which there are some nice and cheap houses in Yuen Long. The one you may consider is Fairview Park. They usually have 3-4 bedrooms, plus a garden.
Otherwise, you can also take a look at Sai Kung or Discovery bay in Tung Chung. Discovery Bay is one of the most popular place that expats live.
There is also a very nice neighborhood in Kowloon Tong, which is very close to TST.


----------



## homdel

thanks a bunch stephenkit. this is a great help.


----------



## David7

That pay does not factor in the tax you have to pay. Plus school fees for the kids and transportation costs, you'd be living frugally.

Do a breakdown:

Accomodation: 30k -> small in Kowloon, smaller on HKI
School fees: 10K each for American International School

Other costs you can fill in for yourself. Good luck.


----------



## Bertram

*$60K+++/month, family of 3*

I'm still pondering on a job option and like to get some opinions please. I've been offered a job based in in mid-levels. It's about $60K a month (before tax), plus flights, medical, schooling for child, MPF and gratuity 22%. Family of 3 with main concerns being pollution and rents. Company has suggested living in NT and commuting 30-45 minutes. So, 1) Is that enough to live on and possibly save, and 2) is it worth commuting to save money? This would be our fourth overseas posting and we haven't lived more than 5 minutes from the workplace before. Hope someone can proffer advice. Thanks!


----------



## JWilliamson

Private medical care is the way to go. Public and private hospitals in Hong Kong are as different as night and day. JW P.S. with what they are offering you a medical plan will most likely be offered to you.


----------



## dunmovin

Bertram said:


> I'm still pondering on a job option and like to get some opinions please. I've been offered a job based in in mid-levels. It's about $60K a month (before tax), plus flights, medical, schooling for child, MPF and gratuity 22%. Family of 3 with main concerns being pollution and rents. Company has suggested living in NT and commuting 30-45 minutes. So, 1) Is that enough to live on and possibly save, and 2) is it worth commuting to save money? This would be our fourth overseas posting and we haven't lived more than 5 minutes from the workplace before. Hope someone can proffer advice. Thanks!


The package sounds good, but do you mean HK$ Aus$ or US$?


----------



## dunmovin

Bertram said:


> I'm still pondering on a job option and like to get some opinions please. I've been offered a job based in in mid-levels. *It's about $60K a month (before tax), plus flights, medical, schooling for child, MPF and gratuity 22%. *Family of 3 with main concerns being pollution and rents. Company has suggested living in NT and commuting 30-45 minutes. So, 1) Is that enough to live on and possibly save, and 2) is it worth commuting to save money? This would be our fourth overseas posting and we haven't lived more than 5 minutes from the workplace before. Hope someone can proffer advice. Thanks!


Sounds like a good package and the company advice for NT is also sound, but where you choose in the New Territories, will depend on your "comfort level" for commuting (don't consider driving to work. will only put you in a bad mood and send your blood pressure soaring...take te MTR and a taxi to mid levels)

Pollution: the air quality is not great, but I lived in HK for thirteen years with no ill effects.

Rent: you will find a vast difference from HK island prices to Kowloon and even lower for the same space in NT. (we got more for less rent in clearwaterbay{three x 700 sq ft floors + roof terrrace, a 700 sq ft garden and 2 parking spaces for less than what we paid for a 700 sq ft flat in Yau Ya Tsuen}


----------

